# Help painting blades



## Walleye 3 (Jul 2, 2005)

I know that this info is probably on here somewhere but I have not had any luck searching. I am starting to airbrush my own blades and was wondering if there is anything you do to the blades before you paint them. I am going to use createx paint. Do I need to use another type of paint as a white base coat or will the createx work? Also how do you guys get those nice tiger stripes? What kind of stencil are you using to get them and dots and eyes. I am trying to get everything bought to get started soon. Thank you for the help.


----------



## H20hound (Apr 15, 2008)

you don't have to put a base coat down, but as an example a white base coat helps make florescent colors pop. A lot of us use createx so that will be fine. I use a piece of sketch paper and just cut out a pattern. Practice on a sketch book until you like what you see that just copy that to a blade. 

Have fun with it!


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

If I'm going to put a pattern down an a pre-painted blade, I give it a quick scuff with a fine sanding sponge. I also put a layer of white Createx under any colors. As stated, they 'pop' a lot nicer. If you skip this step, the paint will have a metallic look to it. I use those subscription cards from magazines for my stencils, and cut out the pattern with a zacto knife. I like to use the stick-on eyes on my blades instead of painting them.


----------



## Walleye 3 (Jul 2, 2005)

Thanks for the help. I got my air brush and paint today and hope to get started this week. I know that I will be painting a lot of colored blades to get that color I want on the back of the blade. Do I need to scuff gold, copper and silver blades also? Should I buy the blades that don't have the premium finish on them so the paint sticks better and clear coat both sides or does it not matter for the paint to stick well. Thanks again.


----------

